

Show HN: Crayfish, an open source, shareware newsreader - nvr82
http://www.ideabyte.net/

======
stephentmcm
Interesting licensing choice. So if I download and compile it myself am I
still bound to the 30-trial? As my understanding of the MIT license would
suggest, no if I compile it myself I'm free to do as I please.

